# Saturn Rafts at Gypsum, CO Costco - 4/17-4/30



## SaturnRafts

Since many of you are from Colorado and have had lot's of questions about our rafts and other products I thought it was fitting to let you know our Rafts, Kayaks, SUP boards, KaBoats, and Dinghy's will be sold at wholesale pricing through 2 Costco Special Events in April and May.

Gypsum event begins 4/17 and runs through 4/30.
Superior event begins 5/1 and runs through 5/17. 

All products will be in display and it's a great venue to see our 13'-16' rafts. A 16' whitewater raft under $2000 is pretty impressive and you also receive the full Costco warranty.


----------



## spenceuiuc

What will be pricing on the 13', 14' rafts and the 14' catarafts?


----------



## SaturnRafts

*Costco Pricing Question*



spenceuiuc said:


> What will be pricing on the 13', 14' rafts and the 14' catarafts?


Our agreement with Costco doesn't allow us to advertise the pricing but generally our products are 20-35% off when you account for free shipping. Last day in Superior Costco is today. Redding, CA event starts Thursday May 15th.


----------

